

Free startup ideas - arcadeparade
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/18im0s/reddit_what_is_a_small_everyday_task_that_you_hate/

======
prawks
Interesting that it looks like the majority of them are related to getting
ready in the morning/self hygiene.

Apparently not many morning-people on reddit.

~~~
404error
I'm going to guess most of these are coming from teenagers in high school.

~~~
xauronx
"If only I could get something to shut my mom up, y'know? _har har har_ "

Yeah, not many useful things in there. Laundry was recurring theme though, and
one that I wish I had a solution for. I'm sure laundry services are popular in
large cities but in mid-sized cities it's harder. I would pay decent money to
have a respectable place wash/dry/fold my laundry for a flat fee. I'm aware
places do it, but they look shady for the most part.

~~~
404error
What would you pay for a service like that?

